# Density Separator?



## Joeforbes (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm currently looking for a smaller scale density separator to separate plastic and glass powder from metal powders. 

I've found the 24" Vibro-Air by Kason. It also includes a particle size separator. 

http://www.kason.com/images/Y-1128_Kason_VibroAir.pdf

Here's the thing though - I got a quote from them.. ~$20,000 and 8 weeks to get the thing. 

Anyone know of any other separators would work? Anyone have one they would be willing to sell?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## grainsofgold (Dec 12, 2011)

From this I suspect you are trying to separate sandpaper debris from metal filings. I have toyed with this also and some ideas have been to use a water column that would use controlled water pressure to push the lighter density material upwards and leave the heavier metals below for retrieval.

Let me know what you come up with if this is what you are indeed after.

Thanks

Grains of gold


----------



## butcher (Dec 13, 2011)

Sounds like you could use a blue bowl, used in mining to separate gold from sands.
I made one from an old centrifuge case, (store bought seemed to high priced for me).

it is a bowl that circulates water around the bowl, lighter materials in swirling water rise to surface and over flow out through a center cone hole, heavier materials stay in bottom of bowl.

Or you could just use a gold pan, sluice box, or shaker table.


----------



## Joeforbes (Dec 14, 2011)

I am looking to separate plastic powder from metal powder it is mixed with. I'm also looking to do it in pretty large volumes.


----------



## 4metals (Dec 14, 2011)

Do you have to refine the metal after separation? If so, incineration followed by melting could produce a homogeneous metal ready for sampling and refining. Unless of course there are larger quantities of undesirable metals than precious metals.


----------



## rusty (Dec 14, 2011)

Shaker Plans.


----------



## Joeforbes (Dec 16, 2011)

rusty said:


> Shaker Plans.



Rusty,

I need to separate the material without using a liquid medium. I'm looking to do it in a volume that would make drying very difficult and/or costly.

Thank you very much for the PDF however, I appreciate the information.



4metals said:


> Do you have to refine the metal after separation? If so, incineration followed by melting could produce a homogeneous metal ready for sampling and refining. Unless of course there are larger quantities of undesirable metals than precious metals.



4metals,

Thank you for your reply and advice.

Some material will be refined by a larger refinery and some will be done in house. In both cases we will first remove the larger size particles (which will go back to the appropriate shredding/grinding/crushing systems) and ferrous metals, then melt. Samples will be taken and assayed by us via XRF. Material that is sent to the larger refinery will also be assayed by a third party to ensure accuracy. The fiberglass, plastic, and ferrous metals will all be sent to other processing facilities outside of our company.

I've found some information about systems that use compressed air to separate the lighter material, but haven't been able to find a system to purchase for our needs, specs to build such a system or enough information to develop a system. Would anyone know where I could find more information about them? Any tips are greatly appreciated.

Thank you all for your replies.

-Joe Forbes


----------



## dtectr (Dec 16, 2011)

Forget the big old machine solution. Incineration properly done will greatly reduce your gangue to metals ratio, as well as your overall volume. This saves on everything . Shipping costs, processing fees, chemical use (for what you process yourself ) and so on and so on. Dont use a shotgun to kill a house fly (unless you really WANT to. 
Just my dos centavos. 
Dtectr


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Dec 16, 2011)

A dry washer for dessert mining seperates the lights from the heavies with assistance of air movement.


----------

